# what ever happened to wildcamping website



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Does anyone know what became of www.wildcamping.co.uk as its no longer online and hasnt been for weeks ?

I wanted to see if i could reproduce the entries in our wild camping database but the site isnt there anymore ?


----------



## 89335 (May 20, 2005)

yeah... I tried to access this site a couple of weeks ago when I started looking into wild camping.

I've just queried the whois service and got this...



> Domain Name:
> wildcamping.co.uk
> 
> Registrant:
> ...


not due for renewall till feb next year

strange


----------



## skiingbuffy (May 1, 2005)

*Wildcamping website*

I cannot access this site either and despite many attempts to find something similar I have failed.
However, can anyone comment on possible good sites for Motorhomes on the Welsh coast?.

Thanks.


----------



## 89335 (May 20, 2005)

try this http://www.katsikali.plus.com/wildcampGB.htm


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

andy_m said:


> try this http://www.katsikali.plus.com/wildcampGB.htm


Although the site says its recently updated, I found out via the site owner that a lot of the posts are very old and the map refs are no good unless you have the specific map mentioned.
____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









_I do like a bit of feed back to my posts please_
____________________________________________________


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> Does anyone know what became of www.wildcamping.co.uk as its no longer online and hasnt been for weeks ?
> 
> I wanted to see if i could reproduce the entries in our wild camping database but the site isnt there anymore ?


I did email the guy who runs it, but haven't had a reply from him.
____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









_I do like a bit of feed back to my posts please_
____________________________________________________


----------



## 89095 (May 13, 2005)

www.wildcamping.co.uk is back online, it was down due to server failure and then they found the backup database was corrupt  doesn't say but i think its going to be start from scratch again


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

Hi just joined it but no info loaded yet
Eddie \/ \/ \/ ](*,)


----------

